# Ugly or Goofy or Cool (est) Car



## yustr

Here's my nomination for ugliest (Citroen DS):


----------



## yustr

OK since no one else is playing - here's the coolest:


----------



## crazijoe

You either have to like it or not.


----------



## Midnight Tech

Joe, what kind of Chrysler is that?


----------



## ebackhus

For ugliest I nominate EVERY "modded" Honda and Neon on the road. For coolest you can't beat the DeLorean used in Back to the Future.


----------



## crazijoe

Midnight Tech said:


> Joe, what kind of Chrysler is that?


'62 Newport
Chrysler had some ugly front ends back in the 60's


----------



## Spatcher

ebackhus said:


> For coolest you can't beat the DeLorean used in Back to the Future.


:werd: (it should say word)

However, I think the new Ferrari Spider ( http://www.rsportscars.com/foto/09/f430spider05_01_800.jpg ) is très cool


----------



## w00t

I must **** around in one of these loaded with wardriving stuff when I get my license (drivers ed will be over on DEC.4)

but with a mean little 1700cc and dual webbers and a suppertrap system so I can blow away any honda dork who wants to play.


----------



## Midnight Tech

wOOt, just don't make any fast turns in that thing or you'll be on your roof! :grin:


----------



## knighty

uglyest car = the "CITROËN C4" 











nicest looking car = aston martin DB9


----------



## JamesO

Not sure if it would be the 1974 or 1976 AMC Matador?

'74 Matador









'76 Matador









AMC Gremlin takes a close 2nd










JamesO


----------



## JamesO

This will make you cry!

http://www.wreckedexotics.com/

JamesO


----------



## chinacat

My favorite cars ever are either Volkswagens (especially the buses, rabbits and new and old beetles), BMW's and Volvos.


----------



## yustr

Must be dump on AMC week:

1978 AMC Pacer











If you like old cars and trucks - here's a fun site: http://oldcarandtruckpictures.com/


----------



## Strange1

You hit the nail on the head with that Pacer. Actually the first minivan Toyota brought out was no beauty. I had on in 84 right after they hit the mkt. I almost caused some wrecks driving cross country. I think the little Lexus 2 seater (forgot the model) is about as nice looking as anything. I also have a Toyota Solara I like the looks of.

Jack


----------



## NovaRod

Oops! I am image challenged!


----------



## JamesO

Forgot a few!










JamesO


----------



## JamesO

1964 Ford Thunderbolt, not the prettiest thing, but what a ride!! 11.0 second 1/4 time with junk tires of the time and a 427 Ford Tunnel Port motor right from the dealer showroom by special order. The original Ford SVO!










JamesO


----------



## chinacat

chinacat said:


> My favorite cars ever are either Volkswagens (especially the buses, rabbits and new and old beetles), BMW's and Volvos.


woot i have a volvo now =) mustangs, chargers, DeLoreans are pretty sweet


----------



## forcifer

for ugliest, hummer h2 or scions. way too square.


----------



## daamon_vexion

ugliest has got to be the aztec, but im in love with my '92 Dodge Stealth R/T TT


----------



## asda653

Ugliest is probably hummers and the Hondas with 3-tier spoilers.
Not all hondas are ugly, only the rice ones.

OH I KNOW! One of the ugliest cars of all time, the PT Cruiser (aptly nicknamed the PT Curse)


----------



## v-six

forcifer said:


> for ugliest, hummer h2 or scions. way too square.


thems fightin words, my xA isn't square :3crying:


----------



## daamon_vexion

i bet i can find something that is square on it 0.o


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

This:










you know you want one, with it's 440 v8, and it's set of three 2-barrel carbs.

the forum boards do not allow me to say how i feel about this car.

if you're curious as to what real power looks like, it's very similar to this here:


----------



## asda653

Volt-Schwibe said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you want one, with it's 440 v8, and it's set of three 2-barrel carbs.
> 
> the forum boards do not allow me to say how i feel about this car.
> 
> if you're curious as to what real power looks like, it's very similar to this here:


Good luck braking and cornering there, tex.
:laugh:


----------



## daamon_vexion

"no replacement for dispacement" except boost.... i think i could smoke that car on a circuit track anyday.. no i know i can...


----------



## crazijoe

Volt-Schwibe said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you want one, with it's 440 v8, and it's set of three 2-barrel carbs.
> 
> the forum boards do not allow me to say how i feel about this car.


Ok,
This photo is either dated or someone has entirely to much time and money.
Where did this come from?


----------



## Fr4665

that pic is def old look at all the cars ... coolest car ever BMW 1981 320i alpina turbo (650screaminghp)


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

asda653 said:


> Good luck braking and cornering there, tex.
> :laugh:


actually, being a 71, this thing came with oversized front disc brakes, with cooling vents built into the fender on some models. cornering wasn't as bad as it was in previous years of mopar vehicles, due to some added stabilizer bars in the late 60's.


crazijoe said:


> Ok,
> This photo is either dated or someone has entirely to much time and money.
> Where did this come from?


i will go find out.


ok, i found it again, the gallery it came from is here: http://www.1motormart.com/gallerya.htm

it doesn't say who's it is, or when it was shot.


----------



## daamon_vexion

lol ya, it still doesnt handle as well as an AWD stealth tho.. especially mine


----------



## Fr4665

but stealths are boats compare that too a nice bmw 320i ^^


----------



## daamon_vexion

aaah.. but look at the price between your 320i and my stealth


----------



## Fr4665

hehe true that, my buddy had a twin charged stealth it was nice he lived in the Northern VA area very nice car in that pearlish white.


----------



## yustr

No offense daamon but I like the Mitsubishi 3000GT version better than the Stealth. I came real close to buying a VR4 in about 1994/95. Wish I would have.


----------



## daamon_vexion

eh, they are the same car.. but the stealth is more expensive, not to mention i liek dodges , and my RT is the same as a vr4 so ya


----------



## Fr4665

i really like dodge too especially the magnum wagon srt mmm sexy car.


----------



## daamon_vexion

has anyone here seen the new Challenger? I hope that they make it... if they do i will willingly sell my left kidney, or mebbe, my liver i dont need it...


----------

